# Substrate?



## Tiamat (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello,

So I've been using coco coir as the substrate for my red argentine. I bought 24 quarts of it on Amazon. When making the substrate, should I use the mulch alone or mix it with the coir?

Also, the main reason I'm doing this is because:


I've read that cypress mulch is the best substrate for tegus.
I've noticed the coir sometimes get stuck to the food and winds up going in her mouth.
(this one may be a bit selfish) I would like her to spend less time buried in the coir because I only pick her up to socialize if she's not buried.
P.S. The mulch I bought is made for reptile bedding. The link can be found here (mods please delete if "ads" aren't allowed. I'm still unsure of the rules here).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010OVM7A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'd do coir on the bottom then a layer of cypress on top to hold in moisture when she burrows. If she has proper heating and such Coit getting on the food won't hurt her. Remember these animals digest bones. if you give her cypress, she'll bury herself regardless. The best substrate for then Is very opinionated. I prefer top soil or peat moss for mine.


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 6, 2017)

The new setup! I need a less ugly place for that humidifier, though.


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Oct 12, 2017)

I use coconut coir in my enclosure and my tegu seems to enjoy it. He's never been too big on burrowing since he seems to prefer the hides that I put in his enclose. I've used peat moss in the past and I will never go back. The amount of dust that gets kicked up is insane. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Oct 12, 2017)

Say Car Ramrod said:


> I use coconut coir in my enclosure and my tegu seems to enjoy it. He's never been too big on burrowing since he seems to prefer the hides that I put in his enclose. I've used peat moss in the past and I will never go back. The amount of dust that gets kicked up is insane.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah peat moss is dusty you just need to keep it moist.


----------



## Zyn (Oct 13, 2017)

Just make sure it's not to humid or he could get scale rot


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yeah scale rto is not an issue unless it's soaking, moist is fine.


----------



## zarnach (Nov 21, 2017)

I've used about everything over a period of 14 years and have made these conclusions. Coconut is dirty and clings to the tegu when getting him in and out, and smells like soil when damp, and soaking and spreading is a messy job. Ordering coconut even in large sizes gets expensive as my tegu has a 10' cage. Cypress is ok but hard for me to find sometimes and leaves a coating of dust on everything in the room. 

I found the best smelling, easiest to find, easiest to spot clean, non-toxic, cheap solution is to use aspen shavings. They are large enough pieces it rarely gets ingested and smells a little like wood when misted or soaked.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Nov 21, 2017)

zarnach said:


> I've used about everything over a period of 14 years and have made these conclusions. Coconut is dirty and clings to the tegu when getting him in and out, and smells like soil when damp, and soaking and spreading is a messy job. Ordering coconut even in large sizes gets expensive as my tegu has a 10' cage. Cypress is ok but hard for me to find sometimes and leaves a coating of dust on everything in the room.
> 
> I found the best smelling, easiest to find, easiest to spot clean, non-toxic, cheap solution is to use aspen shavings. They are large enough pieces it rarely gets ingested and smells a little like wood when misted or soaked.


Doesn't aspen mold when wet? I think you could use it on a humid climate but when it's dry people would have a hard time getting their humidity high enough.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## zarnach (Nov 21, 2017)

It dries out pretty fast, especially with ceramic heater overhead. So mold would only happen if wet and covered up for a long period. I use a water bottle to mist and disturb it with my hand to overturn some which adds enough humidity for a day or two. When dry he likes to burrow and half cover up in it, when damp such as in his hide house, he is able to form it into a nest shape. It has really worked well for the last 5 years or so. Since it is inexpensive I use a generous amount on his house side of the cage (8" or more), and add more from time since spot cleaning removes some. For spot cleaning, I remove the entire handful around the mess and it tends to soak up urine pretty well. Then, about quarterly I do full cage cleaning and remove all, disinfect, and fill with new.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Nov 21, 2017)

I may look into it, peat moss is horrible when it dries and for some reason bulk cypress is non existent where I live.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 21, 2017)

beardeddragon111 said:


> I may look into it, peat moss is horrible when it dries and for some reason bulk cypress is non existent where I live.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Bearded- I don't know if I've mentioned it to you in the past, but at least in the hide, consider moist sphagnum moss.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Nov 21, 2017)

Walter1 said:


> Bearded- I don't know if I've mentioned it to you in the past, but at least in the hide, consider moist sphagnum moss.


Yeah I have a big tub with a hole in the top that I use for his hide. I can just place sphagnum in it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

